# Sage MOTIVE Saltwater Fly Rods



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I have a Sage Motive in 11 wt. Overall its quite a nice rod for the money. Especially now that they are on clearance. They are somewhat softer and slower in action to their higher end rods like the X but I enjoy that in heavier weight rods. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Gary Moore said:


> Any one have experience with the Sage MOTIVE Saltwater Fly Rods? Am traveling from the great trout fishing state of Wyoming to do some salt water fly fishing


2 questions...where in Wyoming and where are you travelling to?


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

Its a slow rod. Not my favorite. But your mileage may vary. Just cast one before you buy it. The rod that replaced the Motive, the Maverick, is outstanding at 550$


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

As said above, the Maverick is way better than the Motive.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

GladesFlyFishing said:


> Its a slow rod. Not my favorite. But your mileage may vary. Just cast one before you buy it. The rod that replaced the Motive, the Maverick, is outstanding at 550$


^^Having cast the Motive a few times, I was not a fan and I tend to prefer a medium fast action rod instead of a fast action. It isn't a bad rod but it felt like I couldn't get the rod "going". Maybe it was the line, maybe it was me, YMMV. The Maverick is a significant set up in performance. I just got one in 8wt, and spent the day on the water fishing it a few days ago. Great for making quick casts 20-60' with good accuracy. I could cast it out to 80-85' (Orvis Saltwater All Arounder line) but I wasn't consistent at that distance. More me than the rod, I'm sure because I could feel the power in the mid section when making my longer casts. If price is a consideration, I would suggest trying the Foundation ($325) over the Motive. I like the Foundation a lot as well, especially for a rod that you might not fish that much with.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a 6wt motive for $225 shipped. Let me know 
Call text 786 55 six 7041


----------

